# [HELP] with SARD BOV KIT for GTR R32 :(



## Hiroshima Screamer (Nov 24, 2003)

Just bought a Kit for my car but not sure how to install as the instructions are in Jap dose anyone have this type BOV on their car and is willing to supply pics and or Tips or maybe have translated Instructions .So far i have installed them using the instructions pics but doesn't seem to be correct as the sound hasn't altered from factory which has me assuming it maybe connected to the wrong pipe ect ?

Thanks in advance


----------



## Paul2x (Apr 5, 2004)

your venting them back in to the intake?? if so the sound isn't going to be much different with thoes' BOV's


----------



## Hiroshima Screamer (Nov 24, 2003)

not sure as im following jap instructions , from what i can understand im suppose to connect the BOV to the pipe nearest the cooler while blocking off the one furthest away ?

ill see if i can take some pics to give you an idea how ive set it up.


----------



## Hiroshima Screamer (Nov 24, 2003)

http://www.skylinesaustralia.com/forums/showthread.php?t=54567


----------



## Paul2x (Apr 5, 2004)

Hows the car run.....are they working at all??? looks like you have it right from the pic's?


Are u running anysort of management system like F-con or Power FC?

I just ripped all that crap out and vent them out.... You said you wanted a new sound right! that will do it..


----------



## Hiroshima Screamer (Nov 24, 2003)

the car seems to idle ok , dont know if it runs ok because i havent taken it for a spin due to being on a hoist in a workshop , which is leading me to believe the problem is that its not producing air to dump seeing its not driving.

running standard ecu

I just ripped all that crap out and vent them out.... You said you wanted a new sound right! that will do it.. (sorry to sound dumb but what do you mean by ripping all the crap out?)


----------



## Paul2x (Apr 5, 2004)

...Your right, your not going to know until u start driving and buildilng boost...

when i said "crap"

Crap = all the plumbing that is used to re-sirculate the air back to the intake,
There is that big long plastic piece that runs along the bottom of IC that goes from the BOV's to a lower portion of the air box , to some additional pipes that come up from below and back to your intake pipes.

You can leave it all in and just cap off the big plastic thing that runs below your IC and have your BOV just vent out. Your car might stumble a little after the BOV's dump the air with the stock ECU but evey car is different, some cars stall, some don't , mine ran fine, it would stumble a little at idel after the BOV dump the air but it was very rare and only after i was really drivng the car hard....

but like i said, I just took all that "Crap" out, saves weight too! 

but your not gonna really know until you get the car on the road.

Are you running any sort of after market intake?


hope that helps,


if i were u i would just cap things off, first and vent the BOV's out and see how the car runs and excepts it......If all is good then go back in and pull all the "CRAP"

,

Paul


----------



## Hiroshima Screamer (Nov 24, 2003)

Paul,

Thanks for all your help , just wondering what did you use to cap it off i might attempt this (getting rid of the crap) :thumbup: 

Would you be able to supply some pics ?

btw im running standard intake.


----------



## Paul2x (Apr 5, 2004)

ahh...yes finding the "right" cap is always a pain in the a**, but what ever works, i pulled all that stuff out with my new set up...

you can see it here:
http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?p=740685#post740685

Standard intake=stock intake?....are you in the States?

I have a new Apex'i intake that was on my car for about 2 weeks, and i need to get rid of it!....and a Apex'i GT spec. Dwn pipe that's perfect!


----------



## Hiroshima Screamer (Nov 24, 2003)

Oh yeah your bay looks sweet , yeah i meant stock sorry you can probably guess by my terminology im not in the states  im actually Australian mate  although we to say stock / factory /standard .


----------



## Paul2x (Apr 5, 2004)

thanks,

You intrested in any parts! ie. Intake, Dwn pipe..etc.

let me know...this stuff is like new! only on my car for a few weeks


=)

Paul


----------



## Hiroshima Screamer (Nov 24, 2003)

Have you got any pics of the parts your selling , and what are you looking to get for it ?


----------

